

China and Tibet: The Worst of The Worst Again in 2010 - tokyok
http://chinacensorshipwatch.org/china-and-tibet-the-worst-of-the-worst-again
After reading this, it is astonishing that so many companies want to work with these people....
======
roadnottaken
Any list that puts China and North Korea in the same category is a bit
ridiculous. Which one would you rather live in?

~~~
Bobob
@roadnottaken

China is consistently listed with the 10 or 20 most repressive countries in
the world.

Whether you prefer to live in China over North Korea is irrelevant.

Personally, I would prefer to live in neither country.

Communist China and North Korea both suffer from the former's world leading
pollution problem in addition to the lack of basic human rights. You would
probably die young from the pollution in both countries.

